# How many cats do you have?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe the reason I asked this is that sometimes maybe people know a whole bunch of cats but maybe most of those cats aren't theres or a relatives cats.\

Me I only have 1. Not 4 cats. lol


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

My ideal family would include 2 cats and 1 dog (and maybe 1 kid LOL). But my man only wants 1 cat, and doesn't ever want to have a dog. 

Sucks to be me. I love dogs and grew up with them, so it kinda breaks my heart to know I'll never have my own.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

2 cats.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I have only 2 cats now--a 7 and 6-1/2 y.o. Devon Rexes. The most cats I had during my breeding years was 19 at one time.....just about went nuts! 3 queens kittened all about the same time. My maximum adult comfort level was 6-7.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I currently have 2 cats, used to have 3. I don't think I could handle more than 4, financially speaking. I am very content having 2 cats at this time. They fill my life with joy!! Of course, if a third cat came my way, I would gladly accept that!!!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

I have 2 kittens now but wouldn't mind adding a dog to the family one day


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

2 fur babies!!!  Eventually I'd like to have 3 but we don't have enough space for now.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have 3 cats, ages 16, 5, and 10 weeks. I've had 8 total in my life. I also have 4 dogs. The cats are easy, the dogs are a bit much. I love them all and they are all here to stay, but in the future I think two of each would be ideal for me.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

We only have Rocky Raccoon  But, in a way i prefer having just one cat because then i feel like they're more attached to you vs their playmate, I'm sure it depends on the situation though. Rocky is very attached to me, I'm his mom, and he does well with others..but, I'm his fave


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> My ideal family would include 2 cats and 1 dog (and maybe 1 kid LOL). But my man only wants 1 cat, and doesn't ever want to have a dog.
> 
> Sucks to be me. I love dogs and grew up with them, so it kinda breaks my heart to know I'll never have my own.


He won't ever allow you to have a dog? Why not? My husband isn't exactly fond of cat's, he really cares for Rocky, but he's not like OMG like i am about him or cat's in general. He would much prefer a dog, but we both work full time, so that would be really unfair to a puppy  He allowed for me to get Rocky because he wanted me to be happy, and they get along for the most part, but ultimately it's because i wanted a kitten desperately. The person you're with should make sacrifices for you, unless it's something they can't control, like an allergy.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Rocky_Raccoon said:


> The person you're with should make sacrifices for you, unless it's something they can't control, like an allergy.


Ummmm.....believe me, we've had that "sacrifices" conversation many times. It's hard when you've been with someone for just about 1/2 your life (I'm 31 and we've been together for 14 years). Only time will tell!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> Ummmm.....believe me, we've had that "sacrifices" conversation many times. It's hard when you've been with someone for just about 1/2 your life (I'm 31 and we've been together for 14 years). Only time will tell![/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats on the longevity of your relationship and finding one another in high school  Well, I really hope that perhaps in the future he will change his mind, but at least he's willing to let you have a cat and cat's more often than not act like dog's


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

1 cat. When I lived in my own house a couple of years ago, I had 3 cats and 2 little dogs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just MowMow. I got him when i was working a *very* good job and had lots of extra cash. I'd love to have another but right now I'm on unemployment and it doesn't seem right asking the taxpayers to foot the bill for me adding pets. :wink


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Two! But they don't really get along, not that we've given them much opportunity for that... although a few days ago Blaze walked by Blacky while she was eating and she ignored him. Also, one dog, two if you count the fact that my aunt's puppy is over here almost every other day and loves me more than my aunt.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I am happily owned by my three lovely ladies. :worship:mrgreen:

The boyfriend and I have talked, and once we move into a new place we're thinking about adding one more, a male kitten, to the family. But that will be some time off.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

4 for me


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Just MowMow. I got him when i was working a *very* good job and had lots of extra cash. I'd love to have another but right now I'm on unemployment and it doesn't seem right asking the taxpayers to foot the bill for me adding pets. :wink


:wink

We have two cats and will get a dog or another cat some day.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

2. They're enough of a handful (both high-energy siamese mixes) that I doubt I could handle any more than that right now!

I'm flip-flopping on getting a dog someday too...but dogs are so much more work than cats. It probably won't be for a long time if I do get one. Plus my childhood dog is still around, living with my parents, and I see him a lot.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hehe I always want a dog. This place only allow cats and other small pets. Cats are the only ones I can get close on.

I'm serious Vinnie is a dog. XD The platy gals think they are dogs too at times.


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Hehe the reason I asked this is that sometimes maybe people know a whole bunch of cats but maybe most of those cats aren't theres or a relatives cats.\
> 
> Me I only have 1. Not 4 cats. lol


I have two cats, but I buy Christmas presents for six! 

My dad has two cats (Max & Thor) and my boyfriend's best friend/roomie has two cats (Danger Kitty & Brody). They are all important kitties in my life. Actually, I take Tom and Madelyn over to my boyfriend's place quite often. They love going over there and playing with Danger Kitty and Brody. And besides the other cats there are two birds, a hedgehog, a huge fish, homemade cat toys, neat things to look at, and a super long hallway to run up and down. It's sounds funny for a cat, but they really are like two little kids that get dropped off at their friend's house and play until they're pooped.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

Dad and l have one cat cutie lives at dad's flat due to l live in very small flat.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Currently I have 2 cats. 12 years old and 1 years old. BUT! I am still trying to convince to get a third


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I never have more than two cats at one time. I think two is a good number. My cats won't get lonely with an companion and I won't get overwhelmed by the maintainance work and the noises/troubles


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, Technically I have 2 Cats, but I'm "Cat Sitting" for my sister, until she comes get him. As of right now, I'm taking care of 3 Cats.

Did you know their is some state laws where there is a limit of cats you can have in a household? Usually 3 at one time, might very...


----------



## marti (Jul 24, 2011)

i have just Mimi my cat


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

If I had answered this question 4 weeks ago the answer would have been 7.

Today the answer is 5.

The reality is as a family we have 2 cats and 1 dog. they are ours and we love them and as the mom in the house (read: parent caretaker of all animals and humans here) we aren't likely to have any more - BUT I foster too, typically only orphaned bottle babies that are too helpless to go into regular foster homes, as soon as they are strong, s/n, and vetted, off they go.


2 is enough for me but when my human babies are off to college in a few years - who knows - their bedrooms could make awesome foster cat rooms and then there might be a dozen or more in the house.....I would still only just have the 2 that belong to us though, it's enough of a commitment for me - everybody else is short term.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey all! Long time no meow. Hope all is well.

I have my two fur babes, Mr T and LuLu. We're all doing good! No news here really to speak of, just a broken computer so I haven't been spending too much time online. I've missed all of you!

XO


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

I have two strapping young boys (Sammy and Alex) who are MORE than enough for me. Though once my boyfriend (someday husband when the financial/job stars align) and I get our "forever home" or at least moderately semi permanent home, we're going to add a canine. I'm nervous but excited about that as I've never lived with a dog but I think it could be fun.  I hope the stars align sooner rather than later as I want the dog to meet my boys before they get too old and set in their ways.


----------

